# Dog run



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

New use for awning tiedown
pegged down and lead slipped on provides dog run
Barry


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Great idea...thanks


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Good idea Barry.

Not sure if we'd get away with so little of the screw thingey being in the ground though.

Our two beardies managed to bend our screw thingey into a right angle 8O . It still stayed in the ground because it was screwed in 'til the thread didn't show but when they ran to investigate a visitor the jolt didn't do it any good at all.  

SDA


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Never thought of that


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Good tip. But I would use the trees or van to anchor a larger dog too :lol:


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*small dog*

Hi
Only meant for smaller dogs like our shihzu


----------

